# Combining reward coupon and half-off deal?



## Amfleeter (Jun 8, 2015)

Is it possible to combine a reward status coupon from VIA Preference and a half-off deal? As well, can you use a credit from a late train be used with a half-off deal or a reward coupon


----------



## pennyk (Jun 8, 2015)

About 4 years ago I had a 50% off coupon for a late Canadian. Within a year, I decided to take the Ocean using a 50% off deal. When I phoned to make the reservation on the Ocean and "redeem" my credit, I was told I would have to pay the full (50% off) fare and then request a refund for my 50% coupon in person. I did as I was instructed. As soon as I arrived in Montreal, the day before my Ocean trip, I went to a VIA ticket counter. The agent had no idea how to handle the transaction, so I was referred to a supervisor. The supervisor had to consult with another agent, and about an hour later, I received a credit on my credit card. The credit was not as much as I anticipated, but it was something. The supervisor did not compute my 50% credit on the actual fare I paid on the Canadian. She used another formula. I was in no position to challenge her.

Bottom line, at that time, VIA did not make it easy to redeem the 50% "credit" for the late train. I was patient and it worked (sort of) for me.

Good Luck.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 8, 2015)

pennyk said:


> .....The credit was not as much as I anticipated, but it was something. The supervisor did not compute my 50% credit on the actual fare I paid on the Canadian. She used another formula. I was in no position to challenge her.....


The late train credit is based on the Economy/Coach portion or the basic transportation portion of the fare you paid. It’s assumed you had full use of your sleeper accommodations plus meals (if included) (....and for a longer time!!)....so that portion is not credited.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/travel-info/booking/travel-credits


----------

